# What equipment should I be investing in?



## rwilliams (Feb 3, 2015)

I currently focus on children family, senior, engagement portraits and have taken on a few of small weddings.  I have purchased some studio lights and equipment because I would like to do studio shoots, but currently don't have a location to. I probably purchased them a little prematurely, but figured they may come in handy for some weddings.. So far I haven't needed them much.

I know I need more lenses and probably other stuff I don't even realize.. so I'm just looking for some direction on what is most important to improve the quality of my photos.  I've only purchased one lens and can tell a huge difference in that and the standard lens that my camera came with. But when I try to decide on other lenses to purchase, theres SO many to choose from and most cost a ton of money. I really am not ready to fork out a lot of money on something that I won't use much.

Here's what I currently own:
Canon Rebel T3i, the lens it came with, and also a a 50mm f/1.8
(2) Alien Bees B800 flash units & stands, (2) umbrellas, (2) softboxes
Portable backdrop stand, two backdrops

That's it. :/


----------



## rwilliams (Feb 3, 2015)

Let me add that ultimately, I would love to be doing more weddings so I would like to push in that direction in getting the equipment & lenses that would be best for that.


----------



## AKUK (Feb 3, 2015)

What is the kit lens that came with the camera? 18-55mm? If you want to do posed portraiture I'd suggest looking at the Canon 85mm f/1.8. The longer focal length lenses give much more flattering compression to the face and also give better background separation. It's short enough to be used in most indoor environments and the wide aperture will facilitate focus and shutter speed in dim condition. If you want to do weddings, I would recommend you look at a 70-200mm f/2.8 preferably with image stabilization, purely for the versatility it offers coupled with image quality and low light capabilities. You rarely see a professional wedding photographer worth their salt, without a 70-200mm f/2.8 on their camera or in their bag on the day. 

If you're working alone and shooting outside, for posed shots I would suggest a reflector support system. Either the Lastolite Uplite (warm tone version) or the Triflector come highly recommended. Both are great for use in the studio too, so they aren't one trick ponies. Of the two, I favour the Triflector as it enables me to angle the reflector in a variety of positions and also allows me to use gold/white/silver reflectors (I own both the gold and silver ones which have white on the reverse)

Another good option to have in your bag is an off camera flash system with radio triggers. This will serve you well in poor lighting conditions and to balance exposure outside too. Whether you go with a TTL or manual system is up to you. For weddings TTL is better because you are always on the fly and people are moving. For posed engagement and wedding shots, manual systems are fine.

As you can see, there are a lot of choices open to you. Unfortunately it means fairly substantial outlays on some items.


----------



## tirediron (Feb 3, 2015)

As with any gear question, budget is all-important.  You need to be thinking in the $10,000+ range as a minimum.


----------



## Overread (Feb 3, 2015)

What you do
How much you have

Those are the core two questions you have to ask yourself. You've already identified the first in that you want to move more into weddings; however the latter you've not really answered. There are budget options and high cost options for wedding photography and you can easily sink a few thousand into getting good quality high end gear that will do the job well. 

In fact I'd wager that a good solid setup is going to cost you several thousand easily, even if you get second hand equipment.


Ideally what you want is:
1) A camera body that can do very good high ISO in low lighting - that really puts you into the fullframe market; so cameras like the 5DMII (second hand) 6D, 5DMIII and the 1D line. Realistically look at the 5D and 6D lines - even the original 5D was  a solid wedding camera in its day (5D and 5DII have weaker AF systems than the other two though good enough to do weddings in most general environments).

2) Wide aperture lenses. This might be a zoom like the 24-70mm f2.8 and 70-200mm f2.8 or you could go with a selection of primes. Note that primes will give you more maximum apertures to work with; but on the flipside you will ideally want at least two bodies with lenses on them rather than always be swapping lenses over on a single body. 

3) Lighting - speedlite flash units are ideal here as you can pop one on the camera and then angle it up and diffuse the light around the room (unless its a church or huge room then you'll have to use more direct diffusion methods); this is important because many times you won't have the time/option to setup your studio lights.


----------



## rwilliams (Feb 3, 2015)

Yes, it came with the 18-55mm.

Thank you! I'm aware that good lenses aren't going to be cheap, I've just been lost on deciding on one or two that is worth the extra money and that I'll actually use regularly.

I hadn't even thought of a reflector system. I will check into those!

I've been wanting to buy an off camera flash for awhile because I've definitely struggled some with balancing the exposure outside. I have no clue what the difference is in TTL and manual, but I can research that 

Thank you for all of the suggestions, definitely very helpful!



AKUK said:


> What is the kit lens that came with the camera? 18-55mm? If you want to do posed portraiture I'd suggest looking at the Canon 85mm f/1.8. The longer focal length lenses give much more flattering compression to the face and also give better background separation. It's short enough to be used in most indoor environments and the wide aperture will facilitate focus and shutter speed in dim condition. If you want to do weddings, I would recommend you look at a 70-200mm f/2.8 preferably with image stabilization, purely for the versatility it offers coupled with image quality and low light capabilities. You rarely see a professional wedding photographer worth their salt, without a 70-200mm f/2.8 on their camera or in their bag on the day.
> 
> If you're working alone and shooting outside, for posed shots I would suggest a reflector support system. Either the Lastolite Uplite (warm tone version) or the Triflector come highly recommended. Both are great for use in the studio too, so they aren't one trick ponies. Of the two, I favour the Triflector as it enables me to angle the reflector in a variety of positions and also allows me to use gold/white/silver reflectors (I own both the gold and silver ones which have white on the reverse)
> 
> ...


----------



## AKUK (Feb 3, 2015)

I'd also add that I wouldn't consider shooting a paid wedding without a full frame sensored camera. The extra leeway in the ISO department can make a huge difference to image quality. I'd also want a professional focus system inside the camera too. Yes, some people shoot with a crop sensor. Often you will see a professional wedding photographer sporting an APS-C body as a backup or second shooter. If the venues you are shooting in are relatively well lit, then there is no problem but, it only takes one dimly lit marriage location to screw up your focus or ruin your images due to high ISO noise and you're more than likely to get yourself sued.

Edit - My guide to flash may help you understand the jargon and concepts regarding TTL and manual flash. I also have a review of the Triflector and Uplite on the site too.


----------



## rwilliams (Feb 3, 2015)

Based on what I've read on these boards, I'm super unequipped to shoot weddings. I really don't disagree with that.  However, does it help my case that most photographers in my area are shooting with equal or less equipment than me and charging much more?  I know that my photos aren't comparable to some of the better photographers in other areas of the state, but I do feel confident that even with the limited equipment I have, that my photos are better quality than other local photographers.

That being said, I obviously don't want to rest on that. I want to continue to get better and push to provide the best quality photos that I can.  I'm just saying all that to explain why I don't feel quite as guilty taking on weddings right now.



AKUK said:


> I'd also add that I wouldn't consider shooting a paid wedding without a full frame sensored camera. The extra leeway in the ISO department can make a huge difference to image quality. I'd also want a professional focus system inside the camera too. Yes, some people shoot with a crop sensor. Often you will see a professional wedding photographer sporting an APS-C body as a backup or second shooter. If the venues you are shooting in are relatively well lit, then there is no problem but, it only takes one dimly lit marriage location to screw up your focus or ruin your images due to high ISO noise and you're more than likely to get yourself sued.
> 
> Edit - My guide to flash may help you understand the jargon and concepts regarding TTL and manual flash. I also have a review of the Triflector and Uplite on the site too.


----------



## tirediron (Feb 3, 2015)

rwilliams said:


> ... I don't feel quite as guilty taking on weddings right now.


Do you at least have insurance, especially E&O?


----------



## rwilliams (Feb 3, 2015)

I have LLC.  My attorney said that would be sufficient for now, so I haven't looked into anything else.  Is that incorrect?



tirediron said:


> rwilliams said:
> 
> 
> > ... I don't feel quite as guilty taking on weddings right now.
> ...


----------



## pixmedic (Feb 3, 2015)

rwilliams said:


> Based on what I've read on these boards, I'm super unequipped to shoot weddings. I really don't disagree with that.  However, does it help my case that most photographers in my area are shooting with equal or less equipment than me and charging much more?  I know that my photos aren't comparable to some of the better photographers in other areas of the state, but I do feel confident that even with the limited equipment I have, that my photos are better quality than other local photographers.
> 
> That being said, I obviously don't want to rest on that. I want to continue to get better and push to provide the best quality photos that I can.  I'm just saying all that to explain why I don't feel quite as guilty taking on weddings right now.
> 
> ...




well...
no.
it doesn't particularly help your case any...
would you be ok with me being an under-equiped and under-experienced Paramedic working on you or a family member if I told you "eh, there's worse out there than me, so its ok" (i mean, im awesome at my job, i was just throwing that out there)

are you set up as a business to pay taxes on any income  you get? Insurance?
are you equipped to handle a camera/lens/flash dying on you in the middle of a wedding? (it happens plenty)
are you equipped/experienced to handle changing lighting conditions?

I certainly would not base my business model on simply "not being the worst"


----------



## rwilliams (Feb 3, 2015)

Haha, well, photographing a wedding and saving someone's life is slightly different, but I do get your point.

I definitely don't lead any of my clients to believe I'm better than I am.  They see my work ahead of time and so far, they've all been happy.

To answer your questions, I do have a second camera and lens that I rent for weddings as a back up. 
As for lighting, for the few weddings I've done, I haven't had any issues with lighting.

Again, I'm not resting on my business "not being the worst"
I want to have the right equipment and be better prepared, which is the purpose of my post.


----------



## tirediron (Feb 3, 2015)

rwilliams said:


> I have LLC.  My attorney said that would be sufficient for now, so I haven't looked into anything else.  Is that incorrect?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If your attorney told you that you do not need insurance, GET A NEW ATTORNEY!  I'm not especially familiar with the differences between US and Canadian incorporation law, but they are more-or-less similar and while forming an LLC may protect your personal assets, it's not an iron-clad guarentee either. 

What would be the ramifications to you personally, your business and your family & possessions if your studio light started a fire at a wedding venue which resulted in injury/death to guests, damage to the venue, and loss of all images?


----------



## pixmedic (Feb 3, 2015)

rwilliams said:


> Haha, well, photographing a wedding and saving someone's life is slightly different, but I do get your point.
> 
> I definitely don't lead any of my clients to believe I'm better than I am.  They see my work ahead of time and so far, they've all been happy.
> 
> ...




I can tell you what WE bring to every wedding. 
2 camera bodies. 
6 flashes
12 batteries
10 lenses. (all f/2.8 zooms and primes)
12 16gig 45mb/s sandisk pro memory cards. 
light stands and brollys/softbox umbrellas
8 radio triggers
misc other junk like chargers, cleaning stuff, multi-tool, etc etc.


----------



## tirediron (Feb 3, 2015)

rwilliams said:


> ...I want to have the right equipment and be better prepared, which is the purpose of my post.


 To which we will return:
-2 bodies of at least "semi-pro" quality (ideally full-frame).  Canon 5D Mk X, or Nikon X00 at a minimum;
-f2.8 or faster glass from UWA (~15mm) to 200mm;
-2 speedlights capable of full TTL and manual operation;
-Lots of spare batteries, memory cards, etc;
-A basic 2-3 light monolight/pack & head system for formals; and
-A ton of odds & ends ranging from a glasses repair kit to gaf tape to clamps, a first-aid kit and about 100 other bits and pieces.


----------



## rwilliams (Feb 3, 2015)

Pixmedic, did you just have a ton of money and buy that all at once? Take out a loan? Or slowly build up to that?  That's a lot of stuff, and I'd really love to have that and some point, but right now it's not in my budget.

I'm really wondering how other photographers do it.  I've thought about taking out a loan, but everyone has told me not to do that until the business grows enough to justify the expenses. I go back and forth though because I feel like I could have better business with more equipment. :/


----------



## tirediron (Feb 3, 2015)

It takes money to make money!


----------



## rwilliams (Feb 3, 2015)

Yeah, I get what you're saying. He's a GREAT attorney, but he's a family friend and filed my LLC as a favor. He wasn't super helpful in answering questions, I'm sure because he wasn't being paid. I will definitely start checking into insurance now. Thanks!



tirediron said:


> rwilliams said:
> 
> 
> > ... I don't feel quite as guilty taking on weddings right now.
> ...


[/QUOTE]
If your attorney told you that you do not need insurance, GET A NEW ATTORNEY!  I'm not especially familiar with the differences between US and Canadian incorporation law, but they are more-or-less similar and while forming an LLC may protect your personal assets, it's not an iron-clad guarentee either.

What would be the ramifications to you personally, your business and your family & possessions if your studio light started a fire at a wedding venue which resulted in injury/death to guests, damage to the venue, and loss of all images?[/QUOTE]


----------



## rwilliams (Feb 3, 2015)

Another question, where do you put the lights at weddings? I guess because I've done smaller weddings, I can't imagine where I would have put them without them being in the way.


----------



## pixmedic (Feb 3, 2015)

rwilliams said:


> Pixmedic, did you just have a ton of money and buy that all at once? Take out a loan? Or slowly build up to that?  That's a lot of stuff, and I'd really love to have that and some point, but right now it's not in my budget.
> 
> I'm really wondering how other photographers do it.  I've thought about taking out a loan, but everyone has told me not to do that until the business grows enough to justify the expenses. I go back and forth though because I feel like I could have better business with more equipment. :/



my wife "interned" with a portrait and wedding photographer for a few years. He had a studio not too far from where we lived and he was a friend of the family. 
we eventually bought some of his gear when he upgraded (he gave us a good deal) and we built from there. 
my wife second shot weddings years before she ever did one on here own, and I only second shoot. I dont do anything but formal portraits myself. 
we didn't do any wedding work on our own until we had most of that gear.


----------



## AKUK (Feb 3, 2015)

Ultimately camera gear is just tools and like any tool, you want to select the right one for the job. Good camera gear also doesn't mean that you'll get great photos. That's your responsibility. The camera merely takes a picture but you're the one that makes a picture. What I'm basically saying is that the equipment doesn't define the photographer.

Having said that, it does make a photographer's job easier and enable you to push the boundaries or work in more challenging lighting locations. While others may be shooting with non-professional equipment in your state, they also may be shooting weddings in well lit venues. In nominal lighting conditions even old entry level cameras will still hold their own. That doesn't mean at some point in the future those same photographers won't come unstuck.

I'll give you a real life example of what happened to me. I shot a wedding for a family member a few years ago. I'd only been into photography about a year or so at the time and despite my protests, they wanted me to do it just for sentimental reasons. Reluctantly I said okay. The location was a chapel that was beautifully lit, with light pouring in from both sides. My old Nikon D90 was certainly up to the task, so I was more relaxed about shooting there. However, on the day of the wedding, we arrived at the venue only to be told that the night before, thieves had stolen the lead from roof and water had been pouring in, making the chapel unusable and unsafe. Just what you want to hear!

All was not lost, at least as far as the wedding was concerned. They had a different chapel in another part of the building. It originally belonged to Anne Of Cleves, one of Henry VIII's wives. Bearing in mind that the building dated back to the 16th century and everybody apparently was a Munchkin by today's standards, I was faced with very low ceilings. To make matters worse, the ceilings had heavy oak beams every 3ft, which formed little square enclaves. This resulted in any flash being fired at the ceiling, being contained in those enclaves and not traveling where I needed it. 

The entire room was lit by 3 very old fluorescent strip bulbs that were throwing out a 50w of light each - and that's probably being a bit generous with the wattage. 2 small windows lined a wall in the room. This would have been some small saving grace if it weren't for the fact a 6ft flint wall was directly opposite it and blocking out the majority of what little external light there was. It was also late December at about 2.30pm, on a grey day and the light was fading fast. To make matters worse, the guy performing the ceremony told me that flash was not permitted during it. I could have punched him!

There I was with a Nikon D90, in the most poorly lit room you can imagine. I could have cried. I had to raise the ISO up to 6400 and rest the camera on the Best man's shoulder to stabilize it. I was shooting a Tokina 28-80 f/2.8D at the time, which was soft wide open anyway. Coupled with the ISO6400, the resulting image quality was utter garbage. Needless to say, that kind of put me off doing weddings.

However, the example stands testament to what can happen through no fault of your own and even scoping a venue out prior, so you know what to encounter. Had the roof not been stolen off the building the night before, my photos would have turned out okay. At the last minute, that venue got scrapped and I got dropped in the proverbial manure and I wasn't coming up smelling like roses. Had that of been a paid event, I would have been in serious trouble. I'd of had nothing to present to the client. My reputation could have been ruined. I could have been sued.  I could have had lovely composition and captured some great moments (I didn't as I pretty much sucked at that point in time lol) but the limited low light performance of the D90 was woefully not up to the job.


----------



## pixmedic (Feb 3, 2015)

rwilliams said:


> Another question, where do you put the lights at weddings? I guess because I've done smaller weddings, I can't imagine where I would have put them without them being in the way.



we usually only use the off camera lights for formal pictures before and/or after the ceremony. 
depending on the reception venue, we may use a flash on camera there too either with a rogue flashbender for bounce or a small softbox.


----------



## pixmedic (Feb 3, 2015)

AKUK said:


> Ultimately camera gear is just tools and like any tool, you want to select the right one for the job. Good camera gear also doesn't mean that you'll get great photos. That's your responsibility. The camera merely takes a picture but you're the one that makes a picture. What I'm basically saying is that the equipment doesn't define the photographer.
> 
> Having said that, it does make a photographer's job easier and enable you to push the boundaries or work in more challenging lighting locations. While others may be shooting with non-professional equipment in your state, they also may be shooting weddings in well lit venues. In nominal lighting conditions even old entry level cameras will still hold their own. That doesn't mean at some point in the future those same photographers won't come unstuck.
> 
> ...




we have had cameras fail, flashes fail, batteries fail...all at weddings. The equipment failures always seem to be at weddings...
thankfully, between having backups of everything, and me running around making sure the wife has working equipment...we haven't had any real disasters yet...(knocks on wood)


----------



## rwilliams (Feb 3, 2015)

That made me want to cry even thinking about it.  I can not even imagine.




AKUK said:


> Ultimately camera gear is just tools and like any tool, you want to select the right one for the job. Good camera gear also doesn't mean that you'll get great photos. That's your responsibility. The camera merely takes a picture but you're the one that makes a picture. What I'm basically saying is that the equipment doesn't define the photographer.
> 
> Having said that, it does make a photographer's job easier and enable you to push the boundaries or work in more challenging lighting locations. While others may be shooting with non-professional equipment in your state, they also may be shooting weddings in well lit venues. In nominal lighting conditions even old entry level cameras will still hold their own. That doesn't mean at some point in the future those same photographers won't come unstuck.
> 
> ...


----------



## MSnowy (Feb 3, 2015)

People on here have given you some great suggestion. Most of them have years of experience and shoot for money. I would suggest that you go to their profile page and follow the link to their pictures. This will give you an idea where your pictures stand in comparison to theirs. I think seeing other members work is very enlightening.


----------



## rwilliams (Feb 3, 2015)

Yes, it is. This forum has helped me learn a lot about areas I need to improve.  Before I started reading here, I thought my photos were great. Compared to other local photographers, they're definitely equal, if not better. All of my clients have been happy. I would have thought I was good to go, haha. However, looking at others on here, I know I have a lot of room to improve and can make my clients even happier.



MSnowy said:


> People on here have given you some great suggestion. Most of them have years of experience and shoot for money. I would suggest that you go to their profile page and follow the link to their pictures. This will give you an idea where your pictures stand in comparison to theirs. I think seeing others members work is very enlightening.


----------



## AKUK (Feb 3, 2015)

Granted it's not your every day scenario but, it only takes one occasion like that to land you with a law suit or a badly damaged reputation. Most work like that comes from word of mouth and if someone is spreading the word that you ruined the photos of their big day, you can kiss goodbye to a large percentage of new business.

What I would suggest you do is stick to the existing genres you already do. You can also undertake posed wedding photography. Some couples want to wear their wedding attire in a nice location for some romantic or artsy shots after the fact. This is perfectly safe, as you can always re-shoot if the worst happens, well apart from trashing the dress or getting the bride anywhere near a water source and her falling in and drowning, as happened to one photographer in the US last year, if I recall correctly.

Always err on the side of caution and only ever take calculated risks. Aim to save up enough money doing what you already do and perhaps expand into other areas like the post-wedding shoots. Then when you have the funds, add the FF camera and 70-200mm. Alternatively, hire a FF camera for the day and always have a backup. As the old saying goes - Prepare for the worst, hope for the best.


----------



## chuasam (Feb 3, 2015)

You can shoot with what you have and aim for the sub $1,000 budget weddings. There are couples out there who are unwilling to pay the usual $2,500 to $3,000 a regular Wedding photographer would charge and you can cater to them.

I've moved away from shooting weddings but my gear list was
D810 and D700
24-70/2.8 
70-200/2.8
105/2.8 macro
50/1.4

2x SB600
1x SB800

and vertical grips and spare batteries and about 10 compactflash cards


----------



## Designer (Feb 3, 2015)

rwilliams said:


> I've been wanting to buy an off camera flash for awhile because I've definitely struggled some with balancing the exposure outside. I have no clue what the difference is in TTL and manual, but I can research that



But didn't you write that you have purchased two Alien Bees?  Why do you think you have to purchase something more that those?

FYI: PCB makes an RF remote.


----------



## Designer (Feb 3, 2015)

AKUK; I would have clicked on the "sympathy" button had there been one.


----------



## AKUK (Feb 3, 2015)

Haha. Thanks, Designer. It was one of the best photographic lessons I learned though. I didn't see it at the time but in hindsight I found the positive in it.


----------



## gsgary (Feb 3, 2015)

pixmedic said:


> rwilliams said:
> 
> 
> > Haha, well, photographing a wedding and saving someone's life is slightly different, but I do get your point.
> ...


12 cards [emoji15] spray and pray if you use all those


----------



## SquarePeg (Feb 3, 2015)

Designer said:


> AKUK; I would have clicked on the "sympathy" button had there been one.



Another one for the please add a new tag thread!


----------



## pixmedic (Feb 3, 2015)

gsgary said:


> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> > rwilliams said:
> ...




never used near that many.
but cards are cheap and plentiful, so theres no reason not to have more than I need.
i mean, why have 36 roll film? if  your not spraying and praying you should only need 24.


----------



## rwilliams (Feb 3, 2015)

Sorry, I got mixed up. I was responding in between chasing around my 2 year old. I should know better than to try to do the both 

I actually meant that I had been wanting to buy an on camera flash.  I currently don't have a battery source for the alien bees, so I've only been able to use those indoors. I need to buy a lot.

More than I realized.

I talked to my husband tonight about taking out a loan to help get started.  We looked at some numbers and agreed it would probably be a good idea.



Designer said:


> rwilliams said:
> 
> 
> > I've been wanting to buy an off camera flash for awhile because I've definitely struggled some with balancing the exposure outside. I have no clue what the difference is in TTL and manual, but I can research that
> ...


----------



## rwilliams (Feb 3, 2015)

My cheapest package is $450. Most expensive is $900. I make it clear to my clients that I charge a lot lower because I'm a single shooter and new to weddings. Most are fine with that because a lot of people in my area can't afford $2000 to $3000 for a photographer and they still think the quality of my work is good enough. I would love to get bigger weddings at sometime, but for now.. my clients are happy and it brings in money to put towards more equipment.



chuasam said:


> You can shoot with what you have and aim for the sub $1,000 budget weddings. There are couples out there who are unwilling to pay the usual $2,500 to $3,000 a regular Wedding photographer would charge and you can cater to them.
> 
> I've moved away from shooting weddings but my gear list was
> D810 and D700
> ...


----------



## gsgary (Feb 4, 2015)

rwilliams said:


> Sorry, I got mixed up. I was responding in between chasing around my 2 year old. I should know better than to try to do the both
> 
> I actually meant that I had been wanting to buy an on camera flash.  I currently don't have a battery source for the alien bees, so I've only been able to use those indoors. I need to buy a lot.
> 
> ...


I would say borrowing money is a bad idea


----------



## chuasam (Feb 4, 2015)

rwilliams said:


> My cheapest package is $450. Most expensive is $900. I make it clear to my clients that I charge a lot lower because I'm a single shooter and new to weddings. Most are fine with that because a lot of people in my area can't afford $2000 to $3000 for a photographer and they still think the quality of my work is good enough. I would love to get bigger weddings at sometime, but for now.. my clients are happy and it brings in money to put towards more equipment.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Taaadaaaa! By all means carry on then.


----------



## gsgary (Feb 4, 2015)

pixmedic said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> > pixmedic said:
> ...


I don't carry that amount, there is about 900 feet of film in a fridge though


----------



## qleak (Feb 4, 2015)

AKUK said:


> This is perfectly safe, as you can always re-shoot if the worst happens, well apart from trashing the dress or getting the bride anywhere near a water source and her falling in and drowning, as happened to one photographer in the US last year, if I recall correctly.



Are you referring to this?:

Quebec bride Maria Pantazopoulos drowned in 8216 trash the dress 8217 photo shoot National Post

Happened in 2012 in Canada, so really has me wondering


----------



## pixmedic (Feb 4, 2015)

gsgary said:


> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> > gsgary said:
> ...




how many shots can you get out of 274 meters of film?


----------



## AKUK (Feb 4, 2015)

qleak said:


> AKUK said:
> 
> 
> > This is perfectly safe, as you can always re-shoot if the worst happens, well apart from trashing the dress or getting the bride anywhere near a water source and her falling in and drowning, as happened to one photographer in the US last year, if I recall correctly.
> ...



That's the one. Can't believe it has already been a couple of years! Ah it was in Canada. I knew it was over the pond from me but yeah, a very sad lesson for any wedding photographer to take heed of.


----------



## gsgary (Feb 4, 2015)

pixmedic said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> > pixmedic said:
> ...


About 60 rolls per 300 feet, about 2160 shots per 300feet


----------



## joeymas (Feb 4, 2015)

rwilliams said:


> I currently focus on children family, senior, engagement portraits and have taken on a few of small weddings.  I have purchased some studio lights and equipment because I would like to do studio shoots, but currently don't have a location to. I probably purchased them a little prematurely, but figured they may come in handy for some weddings.. So far I haven't needed them much.
> 
> I know I need more lenses and probably other stuff I don't even realize.. so I'm just looking for some direction on what is most important to improve the quality of my photos.  I've only purchased one lens and can tell a huge difference in that and the standard lens that my camera came with. But when I try to decide on other lenses to purchase, theres SO many to choose from and most cost a ton of money. I really am not ready to fork out a lot of money on something that I won't use much.
> 
> ...




I will admit that I did not flip through the replies to this before I answered but I will offer the solution that worked for me.  I consider the purchase of equipment for the studio "Problem Solving" I look at what I need to do and what will help me do it better.  For example, If my photos are not as sharp enough, then I research for a sharper lens. If my 4 lights are not bright enough I add a 5th. I guess my point is that if you are on a tight budget like most of us... Get what you need as you feel you need it.


----------

